# How NOT to steal a trail camera..



## CootCommander

However, Apparently its is ok to take them as long as you call the police and return them. Thanks to a couple lazy Deputy Sheriffs and a soft SA's office I am unable to prosecute. I would like to express my gratitude to the FWCC for going above and beyond to try to get something done and this issue resolved. 

These pictures were taken as these two guys were in the process of stealing 2 cameras, knocking over 2 feeders and completely destroying one of my nuisance animal traps....


----------



## fromthedepths

where's this at?


----------



## CootCommander

Santa Rosa County.


----------



## chodges

Explain again why you can't press charges.............It should not be to hard to find out who they are......Or even better put a picture of them in your truck and when you see them give them the ass wuppin they deserve...I'll put one in my truck to help you out....what punks...At least you got them back though...


----------



## chodges

these are grown men.....What losers......Hopefully somebody on the forum might recognize them...


----------



## chodges

They must of not known what they were or they are just really dumb to be walking around in front of them and then turning their own picture into the police. As you can tell things like this really make me mad....


----------



## CootCommander

I know who they are, they called the Sheriffs office because they feel it is unsafe for me to bow hunt a half mile from the nearest residence (come to find out it's because the hunt in their back yard). The responding deputy said there was nothing they could do (nothing they wanted to do inactuality). These scholars even called FWCC on themselves to try to get my friend and I in trouble. The FWCC officer prepared his case and took it to the SA's office for approval and was told since they returned the cameras they would probably win in court??? Maybe they need to reread the theft statute??? Idk??? What I do know is it should have been handled right there at the time of occurance with the Sheriff's Office. What more do you need for a case than and admition, possession of the stolen property and photographic evidence???

I am a responsible, ethical outdoorsman and I get sh!tted on...WTF??? Like I said in my OP the FWCC made my problem their problem but when their hands are tied by the SA's office there isnt much more they can do. I think sometimes we forget that most FWCC officers are avid outdoorsman as well and I can tell you from experience they do not take kindly to scumbags messing with people enjoying the outdoors when they are doing what they are suppose to and abiding by the laws setforth.


----------



## hogdogs

Does your county realize YOUR state has laws against tampering with equipment of a hunter (NO THEFT REQUIRED) or for "harrassing hunters"... You don't need to be a bleeding heart liberal tree huggin' peace monger to fit the charge!

I think your county has some internal issues needing addressed... INTERNAL AFFAIRS is one I would avoid like the plague... but FDLE don't like errant departments and the county won't like having to answer to them... Give them one more chance and only one more... to make right on their failings and jump up on their head and use it as a step to FDLE!!!

Failing to take a bona fide charge from a citizen is a gut hawked loogie to the face of all citizens of the county!

Brent


----------



## chodges

Well it sounds like an all around crappy situation..........I'm glad I am not involved in that situation becuase I would be having a nice conversation with them right now just to make sure they knew what would happen if they ever came back on my land.


----------



## CootCommander

hogdogs said:


> Does your county realize YOUR state has laws against tampering with equipment of a hunter (NO THEFT REQUIRED) or for "harrassing hunters"... You don't need to be a bleeding heart liberal tree huggin' peace monger to fit the charge!
> 
> I think your county has some internal issues needing addressed... INTERNAL AFFAIRS is one I would avoid like the plague... but FDLE don't like errant departments and the county won't like having to answer to them... Give them one more chance and only one more... to make right on their failings and jump up on their head and use it as a step to FDLE!!!
> 
> Failing to take a bona fide charge from a citizen is a gut hawked loogie to the face of all citizens of the county!
> 
> Brent



I am 110% sure the department does not condone these actions, or lack there of. I'm sure some of the SR LEO's on here wouldn't be too surprised if they were to find out who this deputy is. When a citizen even has to ask for a report to be written you can pretty much make your own conclusion on their work ethic


----------



## hogdogs

> can pretty much make your own conclusion on their work ethic


A-DERN-MEN!!!

Brent


----------



## hogdogs

It is these sorts of situations that caused me not to report crime to an agency! 
I know the risk I take as a vigilante but no police force has ever come across and done right by me for any complaint I filed nor properly handled any case I handed to them... NEVER... NOT NEVER!!!

Brent


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

hogdogs said:


> Does your county realize YOUR state has laws against tampering with equipment of a hunter (NO THEFT REQUIRED) or for "harrassing hunters"... You don't need to be a bleeding heart liberal tree huggin' peace monger to fit the charge!
> 
> I think your county has some internal issues needing addressed... INTERNAL AFFAIRS is one I would avoid like the plague... but FDLE don't like errant departments and the county won't like having to answer to them... Give them one more chance and only one more... to make right on their failings and jump up on their head and use it as a step to FDLE!!!
> 
> Failing to take a bona fide charge from a citizen is a gut hawked loogie to the face of all citizens of the county!
> 
> Brent


FDLE 595-2001
Florida Dept Of Law Enforcement.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

Or give sheriff Wendall Hall a call. He is a elected official.


----------



## Bullshark

Pinksnappertrapper said:


> FDLE 595-2001
> Florida Dept Of Law Enforcement.


Nice people but they couldn't lock the back door without the key going through 10 state employee hands. Incompetent is an understatement.


----------



## SAWMAN

This sir, is truly a sad story of justice not being served and a injustice being done to you. I am with hogdogs in that I have on several occasions had to FORCE the LEO community to do it's job. 

Someone please correct me if I am wrong,but in my years in the military,each time I reenlisted I had to raise my right hand and swear an oath. The LEO's have to swear a similar oath right. I realize that their freakin' union is strong but......?.....do they or do they not swear to uphold the laws ?? Isn't this ALL the laws ?? Then they are either not doing the job that they swore to do and should be immediately fired(screw the union) or at the least are an immoral individual and should not be a LEO.

If the LEO side of enforcement did their job(in this case) and the lawyers did not,the above applies to them also. These agencies work for us,the tax payer. There should be some way that we can hold them responsible for their actions or inactions.

In Maine there were extremely tough laws inacted that protected hunters in the legal persuit of game. Hunter harassment laws. Does Fla have any such laws that could be enforced, providing you could actually get someone to do their freakin' job ??

Stories like this really piss me off. Sorry for the "rant" but this is a "rant-able" situation. --- SAWMAN


----------



## hogdogs

Bull, you do have a valid point... but the few times I had dealings with them I had mixed reviews... I learned that once you are dealin' with the right dept/officer it goes well.

Brent


----------



## archer-1

Unfortunatly the Lame assed SA office is what causes officers to get that way because they are so Lazy themselves. All they want are slamdunk, open-shut cases that are not going to require effort or skill on their part.
Good thing it was not me it happened to, I would be the one in trouble now!
Call Salter and see what it cost to put their pictures on a sign asking the public to help identify these theives!!! Hard to embarrass some people but I bet that would work then everyone would know to not trust them!!!


----------



## archer-1

Be carefull though they look really intelligent, they may figure out how to molest your goats next if you have any....Bahahahaha


----------



## hogdogs

Good idea Archer!!!

No need to embarrass anyone (it is a good benefit if it happens though) Just need to warn others before they conduct business or turn their back on them...

And those pics will be excellent on a billboard!
Brent


----------



## sniperpeeps

If nothing else you could at least have them for trespassing? If I were you I would post no trespassing signs, if you haven't already done so, and hope to catch them on camera again and prosecute from there.


----------



## tips n tails

The second guy with the tats looks vaguely familiar to me. I understand on not getting them for stealing the cameras, but you mentioned them destroying your trap and feeders. Why can't you get them for destruction to personal property?


----------



## HisName

you were denied use of your private property [ the camera ] and private property destroyed which prevented legal hunting
FL ST § 379.105 


Summary: This law represents the state's hunter harassment provision. Under the law, a person may not intentionally, within a publicly or privately owned wildlife management or fish management area or on any state-owned water body, interfere with or attempt to prevent the lawful taking of fish, game, or nongame animals by another or attempt to disturb wildlife or fish to prevent their lawful taking. Any person who violates this section commits a Level Two violation. 


Statute in Full: 

(1) A person may not intentionally, within a publicly or privately owned wildlife management or fish management area or on any state-owned water body:
(a) Interfere with or attempt to prevent the lawful taking of fish, game, or nongame animals by another.
(b) Attempt to disturb fish, game, or nongame animals or attempt to affect their behavior with the intent to prevent their lawful taking by another.
(2) Any person who violates this section commits a Level Two violation under s. 379.401.


----------



## hogdogs

> In Maine there were extremely tough laws inacted that protected hunters in the legal persuit of game. Hunter harassment laws. Does Fla have any such laws that could be enforced, providing you could actually get someone to do their freakin' job ??


*_In my best Katt Williams squeaky voice...
_WHY YES!!! YES WE DO!!!...
http://www.animallaw.info/statutes/stusflst379_105.htm
Brent


----------



## hogdogs

DAMMIT HisName... Beat me to the punch... I knew I should've prayed to St.Google last night!

Brent


----------



## FrankwT

All I can say is this whole thing sucks! Sorry man, this should have all been handled the correct way.
No wonder I have a carry permit to protect my family and myself, you cannot act like a sheep and wait for someone else to protect you.


----------



## mongo

I had a similar experience with the State Attorney's office regarding a case in which I was the victim that they wouldn't prosecute, and I'm a cop! In my case, they even had a videotaped confession by the suspect. There just seems to be something about a lot of the SAs in this area that make them apathetic. There is no excuse for sorry azz police work either, it makes the rest of us look bad. Unions don't have anything to do with it either. The FOP and PBA, the two main law enforcement unions, have a lot of money but no real power. A lot of people don't realize it but they just aren't like some of the other unions up north. In Florida, which is considered a non-binding arbitration state, we really only have the right to collective bargaining. We can't strike, we can't protest in uniform or make statements to the media regarding our employer. The only thing the local governments are required to do is make a good faith effort to bargain. Once they feel like they have done that, they can do whatever they want. I'm not trying to push a pro union agenda on ya'll, I just wanted to make the point that if an LEO is sorry and worthless, he or she got that way by themselves.


----------



## getbent

So does this mean that there is no trespassing , vandalism, or private property protection? This situation sucks and I hope karma kicks these two humps square in the balls


----------



## mongo

And by the way, I'd raise hell at the State Attorney's office as well. Ask to speak with the supervisor and if that doesn't work, call the local media. I realize that was in Santa Rosa County but Northescambia.com is real good about taking up stories like that.


----------



## Miami Matt

FrankwT said:


> All I can say is this whole thing sucks! Sorry man, this should have all been handled the correct way.
> No wonder I have a carry permit to protect my family and myself, you cannot act like a sheep and wait for someone else to protect you.


You nailed it Frank!


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

It appears that they obviously felt that they were in the right. Is there possibly more to this story?

Did this occur on your property? If you were half a mile away from their house how did they find your stuff on your property? Was there maybe some history here?

Not that I'm unsympathetic to your situation, I just hate to pass judgement without all the facts.


----------



## CootCommander

Play'N Hooky said:


> It appears that they obviously felt that they were in the right. Is there possibly more to this story?
> 
> Did this occur on your property? If you were half a mile away from their house how did they find your stuff on your property? Was there maybe some history here?
> 
> Not that I'm unsympathetic to your situation, I just hate to pass judgement without all the facts.


 
They claimed it was unsafe for their children, they later admitted they hunt in their backyards and they dont want us killing all the deer. They claimed they heard gun shots and went to look (we bow hunt year round and have never hunted with a firearm on the land). It is my family's property and they found our trail while my friend was on another plot hunting. We have to park out by the road so thats how they found the trail. I have had no previous encounters with these guys, and I understand your disbeleif it doesnt make sense to me the way they went about things. I didnt believe it myself until I spoke with the Deputy.

Since that day I have had a No Tresspassing sign ripped off a tree, one of the feeders was set back up???, the trap they stomped is gone and every day around last light one of them drives by the entire length of our property laying on his horn.


----------



## archer-1

I hunted a piece of property where someone did that almost every evening....didnt even phase the deer!


----------



## hogdogs

> Since that day I have had a No Tresspassing sign ripped off a tree, one of the feeders was set back up???, the trap they stomped is gone and every day around last light one of them drives by the entire length of our property laying on his horn.


And I think those are each individual charges! Under the hunter harassment laws and some property laws too! 

Maybe you can demand to perform citizen arrest press charges or what ever you do now days...

Brent


----------



## archer-1

If you can get a picture of one with a firearm that sould do the trick. Armed tresspass is a felony I believe!


----------



## CootCommander

archer-1 said:


> I hunted a piece of property where someone did that almost every evening....didnt even phase the deer!


The first time they did it they actually bumped a deer out on the plot...lol



hogdogs said:


> And I think those are each individual charges! Under the hunter harassment laws and some property laws too!
> 
> Maybe you can demand to perform citizen arrest press charges or what ever you do now days...
> 
> Brent


Yes, they are charges, however with no evidence it just pissing in the wind. I've got some eyes out tho



archer-1 said:


> If you can get a picture of one with a firearm that sould do the trick. Armed tresspass is a felony I believe!


 
we'll see what happens....


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

What a bunch of pricks!!:cursing:
I would invest in one or more extra cameras to document their destruction and trespassing activities and present that to the sheriff. 

As far as the car horn thing, just set you up a horn that sounds about 2 minutes before your feeder goes off and they would actually be helping you out.


----------



## collardncornbread

As far as the car horn thing, just set you up a horn that sounds about 2 minutes before your feeder goes off and they would actually be helping you out. 

YEP!!! This aint Ripleys... But you could patent that idea. I think it would be like hittin the easy button... Deer learn fast. We have rabbit dogs, in a pen. We have deer tracks withen 30 feet of the pen. Deer arent scared of noise, just something strange.
as for the guys in the picture. We (HUNTERS) dont need any more mud in our face to the bleeding heart liberal anti hunters, This is the kind of people who hurt our reputation and the freedom we love. These guys really need a blanket party...


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

Maybe the deputy that declined to do anything knows who the perps are ?
I guess the SA decided the still pics would not/ did not show if they actually stole anything or destroyed anything?
And since the property was not posted at the time, no trespass charges either?
Was that the SA's excuse?


----------



## Instant Karma

I know better than to get involved in this but...

Why do you hunt so close to a residence with children in the area? This seems to be at the root of the problem. Is there no place else to go?

I understand it is your property but if I felt my children were endangered I would be upset. No excuse to destroy your property but I would not like it. Obviously some LEO may have felt the same way.


----------



## CootCommander

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Maybe the deputy that declined to do anything knows who the perps are ?
> I guess the SA decided the still pics would not/ did not show if they actually stole anything or destroyed anything?
> And since the property was not posted at the time, no trespass charges either?
> Was that the SA's excuse?


 
Im pretty sure they didnt know them. They admitted to everything they did and turned over the cameras to the Deputy. The property was not posted at the time so that one is on me. The SA said because the property was not posted and the cameras were returned they did not want to pursue the case because they felt they would lose in court. The theft statute states to permanently or temporarily deprive. You cant just take peoples property as long as you return it


----------



## sniperpeeps

Instant Karma said:


> I know better than to get involved in this but...
> 
> Why do you hunt so close to a residence with children in the area? This seems to be at the root of the problem. Is there no place else to go?
> 
> I understand it is your property but if I felt my children were endangered I would be upset. No excuse to destroy your property but I would not like it. Obviously some LEO may have felt the same way.



Not that children would be endangered from someone bowhunting but even if they feel that way, they have no grounds to trespass on private property and/or destroy property. Bottom line is, these guys don't give a shit about their kids being endangered, they are pissed someone may kill one of "their" deer that they are shooting in their backyard. They went to destroy these feeders and what not and realized that there were game cameras. They probably were scared that they had been caught on camera by a camera that they had not noticed so they "turned them in" to law enforcement and came up with this crock about their kids being endangered. That, in my opinion, is the root of the problem.


----------



## Outside9

evilsrt said:


> however, apparently its is ok to take them as long as you call the police and return them. Thanks to a couple lazy deputy sheriffs and a soft sa's office i am unable to prosecute. I would like to express my gratitude to the fwcc for going above and beyond to try to get something done and this issue resolved.
> 
> These pictures were taken as these two guys were in the process of stealing 2 cameras, knocking over 2 feeders and completely destroying one of my nuisance animal traps....


 
can you say ass whippin! I hate a thief..........


----------



## CootCommander

Instant Karma said:


> I know better than to get involved in this but...
> 
> Why do you hunt so close to a residence with children in the area? This seems to be at the root of the problem. Is there no place else to go?
> 
> I understand it is your property but if I felt my children were endangered I would be upset. No excuse to destroy your property but I would not like it. Obviously some LEO may have felt the same way.


 
I BOW hunt only on 35 acres that is part of a 100 acre uninhabited block of land. One guy lives 1/2 mile away and the other lives 3/4 mile away acording to google earth. I hunt this area because I CAN both legally and safely. I have 3 kids of my own that routinely accompany me on the property. The only way anyone would be in danger is if they were to walk 1/2-3/4 of a mile and tresspass on my property. If you would allow your children to do this or do not teach them that this is wrong when they are of age then you are one of the many problems of our society.


And after talking to several coworkers of this particular Deputy it is an issue of pure laziness and nothin to do with the lame ass excuse that anyone is in danger. I guess its much more dangerous to hunt 1/2-3/4 of a mile from a kid than to have their parents hunting in their back yard....


----------



## Caspr21

Wow. Man that really sucks. At least you got your stuff back. Just not sure how I would handle those stupid thugs. 


Wes


----------



## Outside9

I would go as close to their house as possible, while still on my property even if it is at the edge of their back yard and put up a stand. Use an old one, chain it to the tree in case they want to take it. 

Make it look like I was going to be hunting right there and never hunt it.

* As far as the deputy goes, I'm all for law enforcement but if you think he did wrong go see the sheriff or one of his majors.


----------



## CootCommander

If my land was anywhere near their houses thats what I would do with the addition of a dummy in the stand to get them a lil more worked up...lol


----------



## TSHIRT

JEALOUS...if you ask me! You should build the highest fence legal per county code and keep them from FREELOADING and hunting YOUR land!!! I dont ever image a bow and arrow ever getting close to them, I think its them not hunting they are worried about not the kids!


----------



## Mike Moore

Instant Karma said:


> I know better than to get involved in this but...
> 
> Why do you hunt so close to a residence with children in the area? This seems to be at the root of the problem. Is there no place else to go?
> 
> I understand it is your property but if I felt my children were endangered I would be upset. No excuse to destroy your property but I would not like it. Obviously some LEO may have felt the same way.


dude..............he's half a mile away with bows only on privately owned personal property. Your right ....... you shouldn't have gotten involved...... lol.


----------



## glassplus

*Calling Santa Rosa SO for heip*

If you live in the North end and need help you could be put on hold if you call 911 / I had a man trespassing /when I went to check on what he was doing/ and asked him to leave he pull a knife and told me he was going to cut my throat/ called 911 and was put on hold / report was finely done about 5:30 pm//I forgot this happened about 1;30 pm// I didn't have my ccw on me as I usually do. This is the short story. I think the problem could be at the top. You have got to have good leader's to have good help.


----------



## glassplus

*Calling Santa Rosa SO for heip*

If you live in the North end and need help you could be put on hold if you call 911 / I had a man trespassing /when I went to check on what he was doing/ and asked him to leave he pull a knife and told me he was going to cut my throat/ called 911 and was put on hold / report was finely done about 5:30 pm//I forgot this happened about 1;30 pm// I didn't have my ccw on me as I usually do. This is the short story. I think the problem could be at the top. You have got to have good leader's to have good help.


----------



## CurDog

evilsrt said:


> Im pretty sure they didnt know them. They admitted to everything they did and turned over the cameras to the Deputy. The property was not posted at the time so that one is on me. The SA said because the property was not posted and the cameras were returned they did not want to pursue the case because they felt they would lose in court. The theft statute states to permanently or temporarily deprive. You cant just take peoples property as long as you return it


 
If your property is "fenced", you do not need "no trespassing" signs. If it's not fenced, I'd put up signs on the property near his house, and put a camera near-by to catch him ripping it down. Or use the Satellite Cams w/real time video, which can be downloaded on a flashdrive. 
As far as the "theft", you are right, FSS states temp/perm. depriving. As this clearly is the case. But to "over-ride" the SAO in SRC, you'll have to contact the SA in Tallahassee. However, I would address it with the Sheriff 1st. 
G/L


----------



## CootCommander

Five-0_Bulletproof said:


> If your property is "fenced", you do not need "no trespassing" signs. If it's not fenced, I'd put up signs on the property near his house, and put a camera near-by to catch him ripping it down. Or use the Satellite Cams w/real time video, which can be downloaded on a flashdrive.
> As far as the "theft", you are right, FSS states temp/perm. depriving. As this clearly is the case. But to "over-ride" the SAO in SRC, you'll have to contact the SA in Tallahassee. However, I would address it with the Sheriff 1st.
> G/L


You are correct and signs are up now. Signs are also not required if it is zoned agricultural or if you cultivate crops or cut timber. I have some stuff in place and if it continues I'll pursue it thru FWCC. Ottis will tell me what I want to hear and send me on my way so that's a waste of time.


----------



## A child's mother

*Concerned neighborhood/residents with children*

The property that you are hunting is zoned Restricted Residental and non-argicultural! If you consider north of I-10 as the North end of Santa Rosa county, then yes you are correct. However you can not get anymore south because it is located parallel to I-10 (Avalon Bch./Escambia Shores), along the road to Archie Glover boat ramp. There are numerous residences in this area along with waterfront homes as well. If you were hunting in Jay or Chumuckla (North - Santa Rosa county) then this might be understandable. It seems like you would do like most hunters do and join a hunting club where there is no question. Seems to be a little cheap! Local tax paying residents have expressed their concerns about this gentleman hunting in a residental area. The two men are heros in our neighbor should a child or passerby have the unfortunate experience of being shot at or killed. (accident or not) These men apparently tried to give you a suttle hint that you did not receive. As far as your nuisance animal traps - what kind of animal may be a nuisance? You are trapping wild animals in their habitat. Maybe there needs to be a nuisance trap for you! Children play in the woods adjacent to their homes. Why can't you find a safer place to hunt where child are not playing, people riding their bicycles, and participating in activities that residents of a neighborhood do?


----------



## FrankwT

So, achildsmother, you condone vandalism, theft and breaking the law? Is this what a child's mother teaches her children? I would think if the hunting was illegal on this property all you have to do is pick up the phone and call the sheriff. If it is not, you are the one in the wrong. Either way breaking the law is not the answer.


----------



## Travis12Allen

I want to know if this property is the OP's private property or not? It doesn't sound like he owns it. If he does own it, and he has been told he can lawfully hunt it, seems as if there is a crime being committed. If you as a parent allow your child the right to trespass on private property, and you as a parent call law breaking people heros, you have a serious problem. This is why our country is in the shape its in these days. If it is not the OPs private property, and he cannot lawfully and safely hunt it, then I can feel for the neighborhood families.

EDIT: I have been beaten to the punch!


----------



## A child's mother

Breaking the law is not ok! He is not the owner of the property! There are residences nearby where children play and ride their bikes. Come on - Hunt where it is safe - why a residental neighborhood?


----------



## Instant Karma

I agree, why hunt in a area where children are near and possibly in danger?


----------



## A child's mother

Instant Karma said:


> I agree, why hunt in a area where children are near and possibly in danger?


Thank you that is all we want, is for our children to be safe! Join a hunting club whatever. I do not mind people hunting to feed their families etc. but why where there a children?


----------



## A child's mother

A child's mother said:


> Thank you that is all we want, is for our children to be safe! Join a hunting club whatever. I do not mind people hunting to feed their families etc. but why where there a children?


 
This is a neighborhood - not a couple of guys trying to keep you from killing deer!


----------



## PensacolaEd

The "children" have no more business trespssing on Private Property than their (so called) parents do. The basis of civilization in our Country boils down to the right of property ownership. If you don't like that he hunts close to your kids, then tell your kids to obey the law and STAY OFF HIS PROPERTY!


----------



## CootCommander

The property is owned by my immediate family. The property is hunted on the south side where there is no residences and do to a 200 ft right of way does not start until 200 ft off of the roadway. We BOW HUNT ONLY and will continue to do so. If you feel like your children are in danger it is because you let them play in the woods adjacent to your property. Which I can assure you is no where near where we hunt. If this was a legitimate issue you or anyone else could have stopped and had a rational conversation rather than two thugs trespassing, stealing and vandalizing our property.


----------



## A child's mother

evilsrt said:


> The property is owned by my immediate family. The property is hunted on the south side where there is no residences and do to a 200 ft right of way does not start until 200 ft off of the roadway. We BOW HUNT ONLY and will continue to do so. If you feel like your children are in danger it is because you let them play in the woods adjacent to your property. Which I can assure you is no where near where we hunt. If this was a legitimate issue you or anyone else could have stopped and had a rational conversation rather than two thugs trespassing, stealing and vandalizing our property.


Thank goodness this is now documented! God forbid something happen in or around this area - You just may be responsible!


----------



## CootCommander

What is documented? The fact that you let your children roam free with no respect for other peoples property or the law? I enjoy sitting in a tree with my bow on personal private property and somehow I'm in the wrong??? I will yell you this you trespass on my property you will be put in jail, and that's the bottom line.


----------



## mrwigglezdj

Its a wonder she posted on here joined just to post must have been her pos husband that's helping trash a fellow hunters property and steal a real pice of work for sure and all with no real cause or reason

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Forum Runner


----------



## Travis12Allen

Sounds like private property to me now,and someone is breaking the law. End of story.


----------



## CootCommander

Like I said earlier, I also have small children. If anyone would have brought up any concerns I would have done my best to explain the methods and areas we hunt and try to dispell any concerns. The fact is there is no legitimate concern other than what these two guys may have created after not getting their way. And btw this isn't the first year the property has been hunted.


----------



## Instant Karma

I own a 60 acre tract in Wilcox County, AL. It is in a very rural area in a prime hunting area. A large hunting lease joins my property. The County in its infinite wisdom built an Elementary School abutting my property.

I hunted this property all my life and my father before me. I WILL NOT hunt or allow anyone to hunt there now. Bow, Gun Slingshot, nothing. I don't want to have to live with the risk of a child being hurt.

My parents were good parents but I would sometimes wander off in places I shouldn't have. My children would not always obey to the letter everything I told them. We should all have taken parenting lessons from you since it seems your children never disobey anything you say.

Find someplace else to hunt.


----------



## CootCommander

Instant Karma said:


> I own a 60 acre tract in Wilcox County, AL. It is in a very rural area in a prime hunting area. A large hunting lease joins my property. The County in its infinite wisdom built an Elementary School abutting my property.
> 
> I hunted this property all my life and my father before me. I WILL NOT hunt or allow anyone to hunt there now. Bow, Gun Slingshot, nothing. I don't want to have to live with the risk of a child being hurt.
> 
> My parents were good parents but I would sometimes wander off in places I shouldn't have. My children would not always obey to the letter everything I told them. We should all have taken parenting lessons from you since it seems your children never disobey anything you say.
> 
> Find someplace else to hunt.



Yes Sir! lol are you the first guy in the picture or the second? My children do not always listen however there is a technique called "Adult Supervision" it's a relatively new concept you might want to check it out...


----------



## Travis12Allen

Its funny what the world is coming to. When people can dictate to you what you do on your OWN land, its a sad day. I can understand a concern with safety, but its not an issue here. This is HIS land and its far and beyond away from where any children should be legally venturing. If your 3/4 a mile away from any road and residential area and hunting with bow it shouldn't be an issue if you have been proven lawfully allowed to hunt.


----------



## Instant Karma

"lol are you the first guy in the picture or the second?" What are you talking about????

I knew better than to get involved in this. I don't know any of these people and it is far from the places I frequent.

I'm done with it..


----------



## CootCommander

And by the way one of your "heros" HUNTS FROM A TREESTAND IN HIS BACK YARD!


----------



## Murphy's Law

evilsrt said:


> And by the way one of your "heros" HUNTS FROM A TREESTAND IN HIS BACK YARD!


That can't be true because that would be putting the poor little neighborhood kids in danger LOL . I say F them. Your land your right to hunt it. They come on it they go to jail. If they screw with your stuff and you can't "prove" it, screw with their stuff in a way they can't prove it 

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## FrankwT

Are they hunting the children? I never hunt them because I don't eat them. His property, leagal to hunt, what is the problem, sounds like the houses moved too close to him and now you don't want him to use the property as it was designed. Change the law, DO NOT break it, these thieves and vandals should be in jail! 

I would like of course to hear more from the OP and see what has transpired to try to take the use of his property away from him.


----------



## captsi

Liberals: How dare the government tell me how to live my life. If gays wanna marry, they should be able to(or entire any of their other causes here)...keep the government and their OPINIONS out of my bedroom, that's what I sa....What the! Ah Hell no! I don't feel you should be able to hunt there, and I don't care what the law is... My opinion is paramount!


----------



## CootCommander

FrankwT said:


> Are they hunting the children? I never hunt them because I don't eat them. His property, leagal to hunt, what is the problem, sounds like the houses moved too close to him and now you don't want him to use the property as it was designed. Change the law, DO NOT break it, these thieves and vandals should be in jail!
> 
> I would like of course to hear more from the OP and see what has transpired to try to take the use of his property away from him.


 
Nothing has been done the FWCC responded that evening and told the two guys that my freind and I were doing nothing wrong. They said they were going to start a petition to try and keep us from hunting there. 

For the next few days since then someone stole the trap that was destroyed and put one of the feeders back up they way it was before it was knocked over. I think one of the guys knew he was in the wrong and tampered with the evidence (One later admitted he "F'ed up and ratted his buddy out for the continued harassment). One guy was driving by around 6:20-6:30 each day we were out in the woods laying on his horn the entire length of our property. It hasnt happened since the FWCC officer was down the road waiting on him, the guy spotted him and drove by without disturbing us. They were issued the written warnings and said they would leave us alone, so we will see what happens from here on. 

Im not out there randomly flinging arrows. I am trying to maintain and grow the deer population for my family to enjoy. I spend countless dollars on Corn/protein pellets and plot mix and I think it is paying off. I could have shot 3 deer in one day last week but did not because they were does with fawns in toe. 

Regardless of what they may want people to think I am doing nothing illegal or dangerous. One of the scholars even said "the deer are just now starting to come back into the area" I wonder if that could be from the hundreds of pounds of feed that I provide them in the habitat I have setup??? Hmmmmm


----------



## sniperpeeps

The fact that people think that you shouldn't bow hunt there blows my mind. Oh well, I don't think you should bow hunt on your property because we, people i know, and their children regularly trespass on your property and might come into contact with you while you are hunting, on your property....what a crock


----------



## billin

*this explains everything*

I own a 60 acre tract in Wilcox County, AL


it speaks volumes being from lower Al says it all.


----------



## big buck dan

Its your property do with it what you like. I safley shoot my bow in my backyard of my residential neighborhood all the time, anyone who dont like it can kiss my a$$


----------



## archer-1

Instant Karma said:


> "lol are you the first guy in the picture or the second?" What are you talking about????
> 
> I knew better than to get involved in this. I don't know any of these people and it is far from the places I frequent.
> 
> I'm done with it..


Thats the smartest thing you have contributed to this thread!:blink:

Mother: You need to Keep your self, your "Hero's" and your Tresspassing kids on your own property. Geez, I'm glad its recorded on a public forum now too so when one of you tresspassers get injured on someone elses property, its public record that you condone your "Hero's" and childeren breaking the law and harrassing law abiding proprety owners!


----------



## deersniper270

There is all this talk about children and their safety and how he is in the wrong to hunt his own land. Are these children unaware they are playing on someone else's property? It is the responsibility of the parents to tell their children that this is the property line and you are not allowed to go past it. Allowing your children to play on someone else's land where they are trespassing and it is known land that is hunted is the parent's fault. It seems the parents are condoning the behavior of the children by trespassing and vandalizing someone else's stuff and thats their fault. If they were really concerned about their kids they would educate them and not allow them to go past their own property. Don't blame your short comings as a bad parent on someone who is well within the law and on their own property. What if your neighbor's kids just came over to your property and just played whenever they wanted to? You would be ok with this? No! You would want the parents to tell their children they are trespassing and they are not allowed on the land unless they are invited.

If there were a rattle snake in your yard and your kids were playing with it, would you not tell them that it is dangerous? A responsible parent would and I bet they would never go near one again.

Also,the guy is bow hunting!!! I've never in my life seen a deer that walked on 2 legs and wore clothes. There is no doubt in my mind they would never be confused with a deer. Especially since he knows there are other people around. And its not like he is taking a 200 yard shot with a bow. Its gonna be no farther than 50 yards. No way he is just gonna let an arrow fly at whatever is moving in the bushes. 

To sum up what I'm saying, Be a responsible parent and educate your children and teach them that it is not ok to trespass on someone else's land! Tell them why and tell them it is against the law and there is a danger in trespassing on anyone's land! 

You look like a fool registering to a forum and trying to place blame on someone who has done nothing wrong for something that is completely in every way your responsibility.


----------



## hogdogs

> The property that you are hunting is zoned Restricted Residental and non-argicultural!


What does this have to do with legal hunting? Hunting is not limited to the woods and laws on hunting and fishing do not forbid legal hunting on private land based on ZONING!!! 

Also, The city and county can no longer decide what is a safe distance from homes or location is safe to shoot at! 

Noise ordinances are your only route now and 1/2 mile is a right far piece to ce callin' the cops to complain about the loud annoying Compound Bow Fire coming from your neighbor's huntin' spot!

And what about the admission that one of these 2 "glimmering beams of hope for society" "hunts in his backyard"...?

If your kids are not yet old enough to be trained to traverse land without trespassing, you might want to consider a fenced yard!

That is what I would do if my dogs were roaming... But I have 5 loose inddor/outdoor pet-dogs that don't even need a fence... I do have 2 gals that go for a mornin' stroll after they pee but they just walk up the road and back sniffin' 'yote crap on the middle of the asphalt...

Brent


----------



## K-Bill

A child's mother said:


> It seems like you would do like most hunters do and join a hunting club where there is no question. Seems to be a little cheap! Local tax paying residents have expressed their concerns about this gentleman hunting in a residental area. The two men are heros in our neighbor should a child or passerby have the unfortunate experience of being shot at or killed. (accident or not) These men apparently tried to give you a suttle hint that you did not receive. Children play in the woods adjacent to their homes. Why can't you find a safer place to hunt where child are not playing, people riding their bicycles, and participating in activities that residents of a neighborhood do?


what part of HIS PROPERTY is hard to understand?? even if it's not his, you know it's not yours and not that of the pieces of worthless trash you call heroes who tore his stuff up and stole stuff. you think it's cheap that his family BOUGHT property instead of leasing it? seriously? and there are places where people bow hunt from trees that allow them to see into people backyards and into the house in some instances - and it's perfectly legal and safe. it's bow hunting. they're not out there busting off round after round from a rifle without knowing where the bullets are going. even if your little hellian twerps are roaming around trespassing on someone else's property, the chances of a bow hunter thinking they're a deer aren't that great. that said i wouldn't blame the OP for taking a switch to some little kids butt for trespassing while he's hunting on his own property. get a clue.


----------



## Instant Karma

"However you can not get anymore south because it is located parallel to I-10 (Avalon Bch./Escambia Shores), along the road to Archie Glover boat ramp. There are numerous residences in this area along with waterfront homes as well."

Is this where it is??


----------



## bagged06taco

"However you can not get anymore south because it is located parallel to I-10 (Avalon Bch./Escambia Shores), along the road to Archie Glover boat ramp. There are numerous residences in this area along with waterfront homes as well."

Regardless of where it is, it is HIS property and he can do whatever HE wants with it(within the parameters of the law) which from what I understand is perfectly legal to hunt. If one feels it is against the law then you need to report it. Other than that mind your own business and I'm sure he would be more than happy to mind his. It's a sad day in America when you are hastled for excercising your FREEDOMS on your own property!


----------



## sniperpeeps

If you google deer hunting in city limits, you are provided with a multitude of results where cities actually sponsor bow hunts to help manage the deer population. In Georgia, many of the biggest deer taken in the state are harvested within the Atlanta city limits. The ethics and legality of bowhunting can be easily researched via the many sources on the internet, but that is another point entirely.

If it was my property, I would document every person who trespassed and prosecute them, period. When I was a kid, my dad taught before I was ever old enough to even hunt that NO TRESPASSING means exactly that. Even if it wasn't posted, if it is not your land you are wrong to participate in any sort of activity on the property unless given permission.

Mother, if you are truly worried for your kids safety, I recommend having them attend a hunters safety course and staying out of the neighbors property. Also, please educate yourself on the safety issues associated with bow hunting. I feel that if you were to do a little research, you will feel better about someone bowhunting in the neighboring area. 

When I go home to visit my parents, I bow hunt in my moms backyard. She has about 2 acres and there are houses everywhere. All of the neighbors have kids, I can hear them playing and sometimes even see them while I hunt. All of the neighbors know I hunt back there and there are no issues. One of the big things that makes it safe is that there is no one trespassing on my mothers land that would potentially come into contact with me while hunting. I have harvested several animals safely and will continue to do so.


----------



## K-Bill

Instant Karma said:


> "However you can not get anymore south because it is located parallel to I-10 (Avalon Bch./Escambia Shores), along the road to Archie Glover boat ramp. There are numerous residences in this area along with waterfront homes as well."
> 
> Is this where it is??


i thought you were done with it? or are you still making a case that bow hunting your own property is dangerous because there may be kids trespassing? kids that either look like deer, or are so at one with nature they can walk along with deer and not spook. go check out how new jersey has taken care of their urban deer problem. bow hunting. in neighborhoods. i realize the deer aren't a "problem" in this case, but the point is bow hunting is perfectly safe and there is zero risk to kids or anyone else even if they are trespasssing.


----------



## K-Bill

sniperpeeps said:


> If you google deer hunting in city limits, you are provided with a multitude of results where cities actually sponsor bow hunts to help manage the deer population. In Georgia, many of the biggest deer taken in the state are harvested within the Atlanta city limits. The ethics and legality of bowhunting can be easily researched via the many sources on the internet, but that is another point entirely.
> 
> If it was my property, I would document every person who trespassed and prosecute them, period. When I was a kid, my dad taught before I was ever old enough to even hunt that NO TRESPASSING means exactly that. Even if it wasn't posted, if it is not your land you are wrong to participate in any sort of activity on the property unless given permission.
> 
> Mother, if you are truly worried for your kids safety, I recommend having them attend a hunters safety course and staying out of the neighbors property. Also, please educate yourself on the safety issues associated with bow hunting. I feel that if you were to do a little research, you will feel better about someone bowhunting in the neighboring area.
> 
> When I go home to visit my parents, I bow hunt in my moms backyard. She has about 2 acres and there are houses everywhere. All of the neighbors have kids, I can hear them playing and sometimes even see them while I hunt. All of the neighbors know I hunt back there and there are no issues. One of the big things that makes it safe is that there is no one trespassing on my mothers land that would potentially come into contact with me while hunting. I have harvested several animals safely and will continue to do so.


exactly. well said, man.


----------



## Instant Karma

I just asked is this where it is? Is it?


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

Sounds like they've gotten bored with bossing their neighbors in the homeowner's association around and are now looking to expand their realm...

I mean measuring the height of your neighbors grass and timing how long he leaves his car parked on the street gets old after awhile.


----------



## MrFish

> The two men are heros in our neighbor


Who else is on that "hero" list of yours?? Way to teach your children. I guess we learned where thieves come from.


----------



## Instant Karma

Look, I never said you didn't have the right to hunt there, just if it was a good idea? I defend hunters and outdoors men's rights, always have, always will. No excuse for thievery and destruction of property. They should have to pay for what they did.

The thing is, local LE and SA all declined to do anything about it. As sorry as they can be sometimes, it raised a question in my mind about it. Inquiring minds want to know.

If it is in the area the lady said, it is a wooded, residential area, not the area to build a deer herd. Again you have the right to hunt there, but is it a good idea?

Thanks to you all for blaming all the problems in our society today on me. Maybe if I can move to the Bahama's like I want to, all will be right with the world....


----------



## sniperpeeps

Instant Karma said:


> Look, I never said you didn't have the right to hunt there, just if it was a good idea? I defend hunters and outdoors men's rights, always have, always will. No excuse for thievery and destruction of property. They should have to pay for what they did.
> 
> The thing is, local LE and SA all declined to do anything about it. As sorry as they can be sometimes, it raised a question in my mind about it. Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> If it is in the area the lady said, it is a wooded, residential area, not the area to build a deer herd. Again you have the right to hunt there, but is it a good idea?
> 
> Thanks to you all for blaming all the problems in our society today on me. Maybe if I can move to the Bahama's like I want to, all will be right with the world....


Not trying to call you out Karma, but what would be the cons of him hunting there? I am not familiar with that area but I fail to see the issue of it being a bad idea, other than the people in the neighboring area not wanting him to. And if what he said is correct about one of the trespassers, aka the hero, having a stand and hunting in his back yard then its a mute point all together I think...The worst thing that I can imagine coming from him hunting there would be a wounded animal running into someone's backyard, which would understandably not be a good thing.


----------



## Instant Karma

I didn't know where it was either so I looked at it on Google Maps.

Archie Glover Boat Ramp, North 14th Avenue, Milton, FL

Again, he has the right but is it a good idea? I know I will never change your mind, can we agree to disagree?


----------



## K-Bill

Instant Karma said:


> Look, I never said you didn't have the right to hunt there, just if it was a good idea? I defend hunters and outdoors men's rights, always have, always will. No excuse for thievery and destruction of property. They should have to pay for what they did.
> 
> The thing is, local LE and SA all declined to do anything about it. As sorry as they can be sometimes, it raised a question in my mind about it. Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> If it is in the area the lady said, it is a wooded, residential area, not the area to build a deer herd. Again you have the right to hunt there, but is it a good idea?
> 
> Thanks to you all for blaming all the problems in our society today on me. Maybe if I can move to the Bahama's like I want to, all will be right with the world....


good idea, as in, does the OP think there are more/bigger deer here than somewhere else? probably not. but it doesn't matter. if it's not illegal to hunt, no one's at any risk of any harm, who cares how good an idea you or I think it is? i blame none of society's problems on you, btw. i disagree with your view point, that's all.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

"is it a good idea to hunt _there_"
So what would be the accepted safety zone between residences and the hunted lands?
1/4, 1/2, 1 mile?
More?
If you have 500 acres that is 5 miles from nearest residence to the border all around, is it okay to hunt that land?
What if some mothers haul their children in, then let them trespass onto that 500 acres.
Does it then become land where the question to the hunter becomes "is it a good idea to hunt _there_" ?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

I guess the Sheriffs Department and the SA does not view trepassing by those living in the area as a crime.


----------



## MrFish

Pull it up on Google Earth. I don't know where his plot is exactly, but there is a good bit of land out there. They probably have people hunting it right now and don't know it.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Instant Karma said:


> can we agree to disagree?


Of course, thats what this forum is all about, expressing your own opinion!


----------



## FrankwT

Not really, Only 1 is right here and that is the man who owns the land, the others are thieves and broke the law, hard to get along that way!


----------



## Instant Karma

Sorry you feel that way Frank. Just FYI, I lost a friend in Viet Nam, y'all all paid a horrible price,


----------



## FrankwT

I lost a lot of friends and yes the Nation lost many a good man and woman...*nothing personal* but there is right and wrong, lawful and unlawful, property rights or communism, common sense or stupidity. Maybe it is my age or what I see are injustices in America but we are clearly going the wrong way when thieves are called heroes.


----------



## hogdogs

There is no gray/hazed/fogged/shaded/jaded area here...
Is it legal? If so folks need to only question if hunting this plot is "prudent" since we know it is legit..

We have all read that archery is the only M.O.T. allowed on this spot...
I will say that from the sounds of it, I am feelin that shotgun with buckshot, if not slugs, might be worth lookin' into.

But, if what the thread starter is accurate regarding what either of these *CRIMINALS *admitted to and motives admitted to is remotely accurate, these *CRIMINALS* are lucky they haven't yet had to answer, in court, for their illegal and dangerous behavior!

How dare they put that poor land owner in a position where he has the possibility of coming in contact with 2 full grown men engaged in felonious illegal activity on his place!!!

And when they are confronted, will they comply with EVERY demand the landowner makes when he handles the criminals?

Or are they gonna bow up at a land owner with the same CHIP ON THEIR SHOULDER I see in the pics?

If the latter, they are putting the landowner in a position where he has to decide whether he needs to engage _*"any force up to and including lethal force"*_ to handle the threat these 2 men present.

That is very selfish of them to put that burden on any man's shoulders... Even if they were "right" they were wrong and lucky in more ways than they know!

Brent


----------



## fla_scout

I live in the Avalon / Mulat area and have been here for 40 years. There is no shortage of deer in the area so they are not "just" making a come back. It is odd not to see a deer or two standing next to the road several times a week. Had a guy run off the road just last week and centered his truck on the culvert across the street trying to avoid one at dusk. Seems to me some thinning of the herd is in order before they start damaging vehicles and possibly hurting some of these heroes and children that you are concerned about. I have a man bow hunting on four acres next to my house and has done so for the last three years and we have had no issues. 

Seems if the heroes have stands in their back yard they are either hunting from them or practicing from them. Sounds a little hypocritical to me. 

If the concern about the nuisance animal trap is your concern then you need to read the leash law for the Avalon / Mulat area.

Good luck to the hunter of the property and I hope you post up a picture and report if you get a good one. Keep on standing up for your property rights and keep the tree hugging, liberal socialist at bay.

By the way thanks for posting the pictures of the thieves and vandals. Hopefully they will bring the petition by so I can explain to them how to mind their own business.


----------



## lastcast

evilsrt;
These pictures were taken as these two guys were in the process of stealing 2 cameras said:


> My guess they're using the hunting as the smoke screen. Since they just turned over the feeders but "destroyed" the nuisance trap. How many dogs did they have? I hope in the end you get to use your property as you wish and the thugs get what they deserve. Maybe a bunch of E-mails from sportsmen will help. Good Luck.


----------



## whitetailwarrior

ok did not read all of post but mostly the original one ,,, so does this mean if you stole there truck,,( the thieves that stole camera and messed ur stuff up) and called in on yourself to return it, does this mean you would not be arrested??? being saecastic here but still as one person said those 2 perps are grown men well suppose to be


----------



## tips n tails

FrankwT said:


> I lost a lot of friends and yes the Nation lost many a good man and woman...*nothing personal* but there is right and wrong, lawful and unlawful, property rights or communism, common sense or stupidity. Maybe it is my age or what I see are injustices in America but we are clearly going the wrong way when thieves are called heroes.


+100 

Bottom line is if FWCC came out and didnt see a problem with what the guy is doing then neither should anybody else. They might not agree but they shouldnt go to this extent. FWCC/LEOs are the ones who make the judgement call as to whats safe or not, legal or not sometimes we dont all agree but if the green jeans came out and didnt have a problem with how evil is running this then others shouldnt. 

If I was you Evil, I would keep some type of documention of who,what,when, where, dates and times. Vehicle description and clothing of individauls if you see them and activity. 
I also would call the local authority if you were to see the local kids and heros trespassing again. At this point in time making friends with some of the concerned parents is probably out of the question and having kids on your property isnt probably the best idea due to accidents/lawsuits taking place. 
I would also put the NO TRESPASSING signs up by ladder so that way there up high and cant get ripped down as easily. 

Just my .02 and keep up the hunting. :thumbsup:


----------



## pcola4

*bottom line*

I'm a retired cop. Bottom line the deputy is useless. There are a few out there. Contact Wendell Hall. He will reprimand the deputy if they find he was not doing his job. The only way to get any thing done is to file a comlaint. 

The SA office sucks. The are more worried about their record than their job. Who cares if you lose a case. Sometimes the bad guys just need their hand slapped. It's up to the Jury no the SA to make the call. It's a very political environment.

Pat on the back to FWC. They always seem to do the right thing. If you are on the forum...Thanks for a job well done.

The two original perps are terrorists. They fit the definition. They are trying to get their way throught illegal activities and intimidation. I hope your children don't follow in your childish footsteps. Grow up and deal with the situation like a man. You went to the law and they said you were wrong. Leave the hunters alone.

Have a great day and keep fighting terrorism!:thumbup:


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

My bet is that one of their free roaming dogs or cats was found in the nuisance trap and thus that is why they destroyed it and not the feeders.


----------



## Tippin Slow

*Closet Cam*

Just got these pics off my closet cam. Looks alot like one of the winners taking down the game cams. My wife is very upset that someone would trespass and steal property. She is even more upset that LE will do nothing about it. It is getting very strange....


----------



## bagged06taco

Tippin Slow said:


> Just got these pics off my closet cam. Looks alot like one of the winners taking down the game cams. My wife is very upset that someone would trespass and steal property. She is even more upset that LE will do nothing about it. It is getting very strange....


Quick everyone, padlock your sock and underwear drawers, they're coming for those next.


----------



## fla_scout

The sad part is we are all losing our rights to this kind of thinking. "if you don't agree with someone then destroy their property". Why not just go and talk to the guy? Guess it was easier to be a wanna be thug. Losers!


----------



## GASeminole

This situation defies logic and is completely FBAR.

To the property owner: If you have the means, I suggest you build a high fence around your property, at the very least along the border that is being violated. You don't have to worry about cutting off deer coming from the neighborhood.

You may also want to also hire some security/property managers to cruise/monitor the property line and record and submit all documentation of criminal activity until you can get some of these people thrown in jail. Maybe then, they will stop (Not likely though).


To Mother: When the neighborhood kids want to know why there is a big fence at the end of the back yard, and they can't go play hide and seek in "those woods", you can thank yourself and these meth monkeys you are supporting, for ruining what could have been a harmoneous relationship.


----------



## FrankwT

Fences , locks and gates are for honest people, these thieves are not honest people. There is NO reason for the Property Owner to do anything but put up posted signs. Can you use deadly force on a trespasser in the State of FL?


----------



## hogdogs

> Can you use deadly force on a trespasser in the State of FL?


 If the threat posed, according to fla law, leads the citizen to reasonably fear GBH or death than any level of force, up to and including lethal force may be applied in self defense...

Lethal force may not be applied to defend property crimes in fla.

Brent


----------



## FrankwT

Does the Castle law extend to his property? I am only thinking if the guys are armed that come on the property and try to hurt you.


----------



## hogdogs

Castle law (the citizen shall not be expected to retreat nor face civil suit for a justifiable SD shooting) extends to where you are, anywhere, with the exception of just a couple restricted location types...

Also, keep in mind, family pets are not defendable under the castle doctrine rules... Dogs are property not "family" in the eyes of the courts in Fl.

But if a person is outright attacking any of my "pet grade property" and I am on the premises... I can only assume that when he gets done with a bulldog, I will be easy work... And if he is willing to inflict the treatment on the little yapper dogs... well he is heartless, insensitive and likely insane...

Either way... 2 CoM is my only option with him as I am sure my bulldog handles a beatdown better than I do.

Brent


----------



## John B.

Wirelessly posted



A child's mother said:


> The property that you are hunting is zoned Restricted Residental and non-argicultural! If you consider north of I-10 as the North end of Santa Rosa county, then yes you are correct. However you can not get anymore south because it is located parallel to I-10 (Avalon Bch./Escambia Shores), along the road to Archie Glover boat ramp. There are numerous residences in this area along with waterfront homes as well. If you were hunting in Jay or Chumuckla (North - Santa Rosa county) then this might be understandable. It seems like you would do like most hunters do and join a hunting club where there is no question. Seems to be a little cheap! Local tax paying residents have expressed their concerns about this gentleman hunting in a residental area. The two men are heros in our neighbor should a child or passerby have the unfortunate experience of being shot at or killed. (accident or not) These men apparently tried to give you a suttle hint that you did not receive. As far as your nuisance animal traps - what kind of animal may be a nuisance? You are trapping wild animals in their habitat. Maybe there needs to be a nuisance trap for you! Children play in the woods adjacent to their homes. Why can't you find a safer place to hunt where child are not playing, people riding their bicycles, and participating in activities that residents of a neighborhood do?


Wow.


----------

